# MySQL - Gewerblich nutzen mit Produkt verkaufen



## son gohan (6. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

wenn ich ein Programm verkaufen will das mit einer MySQL Datenbank funktioniert, dann muss ich doch dafuer irgendeine Lizenz kaufen oder?

Gibt es den irgendwelche aehnliche Datenbanken die man kostenlos fuer gewerbliche Programme benutzen darf?

Wenn ich beispielweise eine gewerbliche Website baue sowas wie eine Community sage ich mal und dort auch kostenpflichtige Sachen anbiete muss man dann auch fuer die MySQL Datenbanknutzen eigentlich was zahlen oder ist das kostenlos?

Also man merkt an meinen Fragen das ich irgendetwas gewerbliches Plane und nicht genau weis worauf ich aufpassen muss wegen Lizensen und so Sachen.


----------



## youza (7. Juni 2013)

http://www.mysql.de/about/legal/licensing/index.html

Ähnliche Datenbank ist relativ aber es gibt eine Sehr kleine Java basierende Datenbank welche kostenlos ist:
http://www.h2database.com/html/main.html
Verwende ich inzwischen auch öfters und ist verlässlich.

Die frage ob dein Fall jetzt kostenlos ist ist so oft diskutiert worden und selbst wenn du alles liest weißt du es immer noch nicht sicher aber ich würde sagen nein 

Um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen musst du einen auf IT-Recht spezialisierten Rechtsanwalt fragen dann hast du die Sicherheit wie des aussieht.

Viele Grüße
Youza


----------



## Sanni (6. August 2013)

Für eigene Webseiten darfst du es kostenfrei Benutzen. Du darfst auch Sachen auf dieser Webseite verkaufen und mit dieser Webseite Geld verdienen.

Du darfst MySQL auch in dein Programm einbauen und es verkaufen. Du musst aber dein Programm unter die GPL Lizenz stellen was bedeutet das jeder Käufer des Programmes es verändern, verkaufen oder verschenken darf es sei den du Kaufst dir eine Liezens: http://www.mysql.de/products/

Ein Programm das nur auf die Datenbank zugreift, also die SQL Schnittstellen benutzt (select, update, delete, creat) muss man nicht unter GPL stellen. Du darfst nur nicht den Quellecode von MySql mit liefern also das was du auf mysql.com downloaden kannst. Für Web-Scripte wie CMS ist das ganz praktisch, den die meisten Webspaces und Webserver haben im vornherein schon MySql installiert. Aufpassen musst du aber wenn du dein Programm als Service anbietest, also selbst hostest, da brauchst du auch eine Liezens, so weit ich weiß. 

Datenbanken, die unter MIT oder BSD Lizenz stehen darfst du auch mit dem Programm liefern, z.B. PostgreSQL.


----------



## son gohan (6. August 2013)

Danke das sind viele hilfreiche Informationen.


----------

